# Apache/Php übernimmt die Variable nicht



## Interritor (19. Januar 2004)

HI zuzsammen,

leider konnte ich nichts im Forum dazu finden, was aber auch daran liegen könnte das ich nicht genau wusste wonach ich da suchen muss.
Naja nun zu meinem Problem:

Ich übergebe im URL Feld einem Php-Script eine Variable also so z.B.

test.php?step=1

aber irgendwie nimmt der "step=1" nicht (also es wird garnichts gemacht), muss ich da vielleicht irgendwas im Apache einstellen?


mfg
Andre


----------



## Xabbu (19. Januar 2004)

Hi,

wie rufst Du denn die Variable dann ab?
Vielleicht ist bei Deinem Server (wie eigentlich fast überall) register_globals=off
Probier doch mal folgendes:

 echo $_GET['step'];

Gruß Xabbu


----------



## Interritor (19. Januar 2004)

Danke genau das war´s!


----------

